# Charms now available for sale on Oberon's website



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just got a heads up (thanks wilsondm2) that the charms are now available for sale on Oberon's website! 

They're $6.50 each and there are many that appear to be new.

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&c=68


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thats great, I was wondering if it had been 2 weeks yet


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo!  I wonder if I add some charms to the order will they combine it with my ROH?

Betsy


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

You're welcome LM4B!

Dreaming cat charm here I come!

As soon as my daughter sends me pics of their store I will post them for all to enjoy.  Apparently it is run by Brendan's wife.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I saw that today when I order my new K2 cover. Has anyone ever gotten the sand dollar? I ordered the Hokusai Wave and asked if they would send the sand dollar. It will be interesting to see if they do send it. It isn't one of the charms for sale, but it is on the bookmarks.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Yay they made a butterfly charm!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Woo-hoo! Thanks for letting us know! 



Kathy said:


> I saw that today when I order my new K2 cover. Has anyone ever gotten the sand dollar? I ordered the Hokusai Wave and asked if they would send the sand dollar. It will be interesting to see if they do send it. It isn't one of the charms for sale, but it is on the bookmarks.


I don't think anyone's ever gotten the sand dollar, although I wanted it to go along with my Hokusai Wave cover, too, Kathy. =) I didn't think to ask for it, but I like the sun charm that I got -- sun and surf go well together!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Just ordered a butterfly for my new Borsa Bella Travel bag, and the celtic horses charm for my 6 year old son who loves horses.  He said "mom that one is cool".  I guess I will make it into a necklace for him  An early 1st grade graduation gift


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

jesspark said:


> Woo-hoo! Thanks for letting us know!
> 
> I don't think anyone's ever gotten the sand dollar, although I wanted it to go along with my Hokusai Wave cover, too, Kathy. =) I didn't think to ask for it, but I like the sun charm that I got -- sun and surf go well together!


The sun charm would be my next pick. I love the charms. If I have to I'll order the bookmark with the sand dollar and just take the ribbon off of the bookmark.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool, I know a lot of people here have been waiting for this.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Yay, charms...    I'm headed over there for a sun and a cat...


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I think I'll be getting more than a sun and a cat...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Has Oberon been giving charms with kindle cover orders even if you don't order the charm?


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Yep! Before today (or whenever they put the "Pewter Charms" section up on the website), I don't think it was even possible for you to order a charm by itself; the wonderful folks at Oberon just included one as a small gift with your cover/journal.

Each charm comes on a little card that reads, "We hope this key charm finds you well in all your travels and adventures! Many thanks for choosing a handcrafted product from Oberon Design."

Seriously: these people are a class act. It's the little things like this that, to me, set a company apart.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

I really like the greenman, but since my cover is the Raven (navy) I think I'll wait until the picture of the moon & stars charm is up to decide. They sent me the sun charm, but I don't feel that it goes with my cover, so it's put aside somewhere safe for now.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Wonder if they will still include a free charm with purchases since they are selling them now? 

I have the sand dollar but it's the clasp on my seaside journal.  Really pretty!


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

They have some really pretty ones.....  mmm, I'm thinking a charm a day.. LOL


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Love the guinevere charm...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Now my Kindle can wear the cat, tree of life, or butterfly charm.  Hmmm...I think the butterfly one would look good on Borsa Bella Bag I ordered.  I bought the celtic horse charm for my son.  My son keeps asking "Did you buy me the horse charm?"  I have a hard time lying so my reply is "Maybe."  He said "You bought it, I can tell!"  Arggghhhh, my six year old even knows when I'm lying.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is making it all the more difficult to resist buying an Oberon cover.  I've changed my mind a few times about my favorite.  I'm leaning more towards one of those that comes in green, or the navy wave.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> This is making it all the more difficult to resist buying an Oberon cover. I've changed my mind a few times about my favorite. I'm leaning more towards one of those that comes in green, or the navy wave.


Once you buy one it doesn't fufill the need to buy another Oberon cover. You will want another one, and then another, I'm glad they put the charms for sale...it's a cheaper addiction....LOL! Did you happen to check out the new fabrics of Borsa Bella travel bags? Sorry that was evil


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, I checked out more on Bella Borsa same day I received mine (which I love).  Some time in the next two months, I will probably buy the travel bag.

Whenever I get around to ordering the Oberon case, I will add to that a card case in a different design, a bookmark . . . well, this could go on and on.  Might as well get as much in one package.  It saves on postage.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Yes, I checked out more on Bella Borsa same day I received mine (which I love). Some time in the next two months, I will probably buy the travel bag.
> 
> Whenever I get around to ordering the Oberon case, I will add to that a card case in a different design, a bookmark . . . well, this could go on and on. Might as well get as much in one package. It saves on postage.


I love these boards, however its very expensive.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I love that they did this. There is now a forest charm which I will have to have to go with my forest k2 cover. You know, they should make charm bracelets. Those are really popular right now and pewter doesn't tarnish like silver (right?). [running off to make the suggestion to oberon...]


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Love the guinevere charm...


I love this one also!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I love that they did this. There is now a forest charm which I will have to have to go with my forest k2 cover. You know, they should make charm bracelets. Those are really popular right now and pewter doesn't tarnish like silver (right?). [running off to make the suggestion to oberon...]


Uh oh..they may be a little more expensive.....oh well, hubby will just have to deal with my new hobby


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

On the charm bracelets - I just received an email back from Becca and she said they were working on something for maybe 2011!  Yay!  They already had the idea of the bracelets and are working towards jewelry....wow, it just gets better and better!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> On the charm bracelets - I just received an email back from Becca and she said they were working on something for maybe 2011! Yay! They already had the idea of the bracelets and are working towards jewelry....wow, it just gets better and better!


*Must start saving money* Ok.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Wasn't there a frog on a lily pad  It doesn't appear to be offered for sale.  Darn.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

These are great! I am definitely getting the forest to go with my cover, but I can't order just one!! It'll take me forever to decide!  
kjn


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Tippy said:


> Wasn't there a frog on a lily pad It doesn't appear to be offered for sale. Darn.


It is on one of the bookmarks. It costs more, but if you are like me I'll pay the extra to get the one I want.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmmmm....I would like to see something to go with my Hokusai wave.  I think they should do a Mt. Fuji charm.    Or something "Japanese", even a ginko leaf.  Maybe I should send an email and get them thinking in that direction........


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> *Must start saving money* Ok.


Yes, me too. I'm envisioning and entire line of jewelry to match our kindle covers...this is cool, too cool!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

kari said:


> Wonder if they will still include a free charm with purchases since they are selling them now?
> 
> I have the sand dollar but it's the clasp on my seaside journal. Really pretty!


Oo, have you posted a photo of your Seaside journal anywhere? That's a design that I'd love to see as a Kindle cover (especially in sky/peacock blue!), and I "borrowed" the sand dollar clasp idea for my "dream Oberon cover" images because I liked it so much. =) If Oberon starts offering it in the new blue, even if they don't sell it as a Kindle cover, I might just have to get it.

And I asked myself the same thing about Oberon continuing to offer free charms with purchases. I feel kind of greedy for even wondering, but it's such a nice little touch!



Eclectic Reader said:


> Hmmmm....I would like to see something to go with my Hokusai wave. I think they should do a Mt. Fuji charm.  Or something "Japanese", even a ginko leaf. Maybe I should send an email and get them thinking in that direction........


It's too bad, then, that the pewter closure/clasp on the Ginkgo journal isn't available as a separate charm! You might try checking out a craft store, or seeing if you have any jewelry that might be suitable... I had my husband remove one charm from a bracelet that I never wear, so now my Hokusai Wave cover boasts a silver starfish/sea star on the cord. I'm saving my Oberon sun charm for my Borsa Bella bag. =)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Yes, me too. I'm envisioning and entire line of jewelry to match our kindle covers...this is cool, too cool!


Finally I can dress as beautiful as my KK


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Ephany said:


> I really like the greenman, but since my cover is the Raven (navy) I think I'll wait until the picture of the moon & stars charm is up to decide. They sent me the sun charm, but I don't feel that it goes with my cover, so it's put aside somewhere safe for now.


I don't know if you've seen it already, but, in case you haven't, the picture of the Moon & Stars charm is up now!


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

jesspark said:


> I don't know if you've seen it already, but, in case you haven't, the picture of the Moon & Stars charm is up now!


I hadn't, thanks! Now I have to decide.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

jesspark said:


> I don't know if you've seen it already, but, in case you haven't, the picture of the Moon & Stars charm is up now!


wow, I really like that one


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Just ordered a butterfly for my new Borsa Bella Travel bag, and the celtic horses charm for my 6 year old son who loves horses. He said "mom that one is cool". I guess I will make it into a necklace for him  An early 1st grade graduation gift


When you think he has been a good enough boy to deserve a Kindle 2 and oberon cover, consider the "Running Horses" journal.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

BruceS said:


> When you think he has been a good enough boy to deserve a Kindle 2 and oberon cover, consider the "Running Horses" journal.


He is a very good boy, if I'd had the money I'd buy it for him. He is just starting to write and read.....I will definately look into it when he is a little older


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Did I really need to know that they now sell charms?? *


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

DANG! $6.50? Seems a bit steep once you add S&H..........when I resold one it was $5.00 even for everything


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Tippy said:


> Wasn't there a frog on a lily pad It doesn't appear to be offered for sale. Darn.


They have that in a pendant, which may be easier to use as a charm then the bookmark.......
It's cute.
kjn


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> DANG! $6.50? Seems a bit steep once you add S&H..........when I resold one it was $5.00 even for everything


Just wait until you break down and order your next cover or journal and order your charm(s) at the same time.

They should be willing to ship them together.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Hoping they still give them away with purchases though.
I sort of like trying to collect them, (I only have two so far) and even swap when I had a duplicate with another K-boarder.

Eric


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I bought two at a time...and shipping didn't change


----------

